# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Stop met rennen sta eens stil

## jolanda123

Kijk eens op de site van www.deintentie.nl
dit is een heerlijke plek waar je eens optimaal wordt verwend met persoonlijke aandacht, diverse therapieen, massages, diverse mogelijkheden van ontspanning, beweging, spiritualiteit, wellness.
wij werken zoveel mogelijk met principes vanuit de natuur.
Ook zijn er regelmatig diverse leuke workshops, cursussen.
Het verblijf is niet gebonden aan tijden, je bepaalt zelf wanneer je komt en hoelang je blijft.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi,

Zijn er misschien al mensen die positieve ervaringen hebben met deze plek?
Dan is dit de manier om dit te delen!

Groetjes,

----------


## jolanda123

er is binnenkort een gastenboek op de site, daarop kun je dus de reeds opgedane ervaringen lezen.
tot nu toe zijn de ervaringen voor diverse klachten zeer positief geweest.
www.deintentie.nl

----------

